# Cohiba Black Supremo Cigar Review - Good but not amazing



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Started very bland but about halfway down it really started giving some nice, smooth flavors. Easy drag and pretty light. I say it was worth it.

Read the full review here: Cohiba Black Supremo Cigar Review - Good but not amazing


----------

